# Appartamento 3rd breakdown



## peskyfoxs (Oct 16, 2014)

My appartamento has broken down again, control box went, new one arrived today, made one coffee, put sides back on and now its dead again, I'm beginning to think about its scrap value now. Any idea of anything I could have done when putting it back together that may have stopped it working?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What were the symptoms of failure ? Has there been a leak , moisture on electrical components , bare / shorting connection?


----------



## peskyfoxs (Oct 16, 2014)

it basically died, nothing happened when switched on,as soon as controller was changed it worked fine, as per last time except it went dead when I put it back together (sides and top on) 

nosigns of a leak


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Top , sides or any fixings trapped a cable ? Does it take out the fuse/ trip circuit breaker ? Poor / faulty mains cable/ damaged. Does it lose all power ? any lights showing ?


----------



## peskyfoxs (Oct 16, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Top , sides or any fixings trapped a cable ?


I have checed all the wires and gently check connectors


----------

